# New Puppies!



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

After the recent losses in my family, my dad had started looking for a new puppy. He had been trying to decide between a Weimaraner and a Doberman I had been told but after talking to him a couple of days ago he had apparently decided to get both! In a few weeks we will be adopting two new female puppies (he lives out in the country so they'll have a lot of space to run). Hopefully he'll let me know when he's getting them so that I can go with him but I just thought that this was some excited and good news after all the bad things that have been happening. 

He had mentioned before that he had been wanting to get Puppy a companion before she passed away but didn't think that he was still looking after our losses. (He was also planning on getting some exotic chickens a few months ago and even ordered a catalog but no word on if that's still going through now that we're getting two dogs of a bigger breed. )


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

getting a new dog is always exciting! and getting two! you guys must be super excited. Good luck with everything.

And i'm sorry to hear about your loss!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Getting two puppies at one time is going to be tons of work and most people regret it. I have seen the results (am a dog trainer). Two females of the same age especially is risky as they often fight when they get older. The two breeds are both high strong. 
I advice to rethink it.


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

My family has had a lot of experience with larger breeds and dog training (it's kind of a family hobby). I believe my dad is anticipating the challenge and looking to keep himself busy. This will be his first Doberman but not his first Weimaraner. We've had a Weimaraner paired with a Vizsla and a Laborador Retriever as well.


----------

